# Who has the more adorable avatar, Jashwa or Me?



## Takun (Mar 14, 2011)

Go Go vote.


Changed my avatar.  This one:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 14, 2011)

You'll probably win. 

Furries _love_ dogs.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry, guys. I'd do both of them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm torn here.

On one hand, Takun's is fucking adorable.

On the other hand, so is jash's and fay made it.

=[


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry, guys. I'd do both of them.



I ermmmm

:c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Cat wrapped in yarn...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2011)

I vote Jash's, but we all know that mine would win were it part of this.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 14, 2011)

HNGH. Takun's is so damn cute and I'm a sucker for adorable dog breeds, but...but Jashwa's is all tangled up in string and has that "Please just love me?" face...

GODDAMMIT. Gimme a sec...

EDIT: Okay, I chose Takun's. I had dogs before I had cats, therefore I loved them first. Sorry, Jash. :<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

You can't expect me to pick one!
INNER STRUGGLE
It's not fair. D:


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashwa's reminds me of Randy for some reason so obviously I vote Takun


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

I went with jash's.

Equal adorableness, but fay did jash's.

Takun I am sorry. =[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Me. >;c

:v


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Jashwa's reminds me of Randy for some reason so obviously I vote Takun


 Takun wins by default when I kill myself to get rid of the shame.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Jashwa's reminds me of Randy


 
LK, what the heck.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashwa for best avatar.
Kitty cat wrapped in the veins of his enemies

And yes Rawry okay, I know that those veins would be blue since they're not attached to a body, the ball of yarn has a beating heart in it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't decide? 

Maybe we should DNA digivolve them into one super-cute FAFer.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> LK, what the heck.


 
I don't know. Maybe it's the little mop of hair on top. Or the cute but too close to uncanny valley expression.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Erk, look at Takun's signature, too.
LOOK AT IT <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2011)

"Stick a needle in your eye"

I want to do that with my letter opener every time I see those avatars.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Erk, look at Takun's signature, too.
> LOOK AT IT <3


 
Oh god, I only noticed it when you said. It's adorable. :3c


----------



## Trance (Mar 14, 2011)

Takun's is a Shiba in a shirt.  It doesn't get more adorable than that.

Cats wrapped in yarn are _so_ clichÃ©.  :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

I.. can't...choose. why did you make this so hard to decide.
I guess i'll go with jash, so he doesn't kill himself ;P


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

Voting Jash because fayvatar.



Harebelle said:


> Erk, look at Takun's signature, too.
> LOOK AT IT <3


 
Takun, you should put one of the ones from your siggy as your avatar, then there would be no competition D:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 14, 2011)

I think Jashwa's is cuter as well. Then again I prefer cats.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashie, by far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

I will make my final decision and say Jashwa's avvie is the cutest. Aside from mine. >:'V


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I will make my final decision and say Jashwa's avvie is the cutest. Aside from mine. >:'V


 
It reminds me of a squirrel :V

I have to vote for Takun, I prefer dogs.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

Which would you do more
me or my twin me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aside from mine. >:'V



I know you, but your avatar still makes me think you're female, because I tend to imagine users as their avatars.
Alsoitisadorablefffff


----------



## Pine (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this some kind of trick question?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 14, 2011)

My avatar has a Lucario wearing Mew as a hat...your agrument is invalid.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> My avatar has a Lucario wearing Mew as a hat...your agrument is invalid.


 
....
eeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Threadwin.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> ....
> eeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...


 
Bah, you're biased


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 14, 2011)

Jash by defaultness of fatyvatar.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 14, 2011)

Cats are always win.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I think leybun's avatar is the cutest!


----------



## Alstor (Mar 14, 2011)

Takun's avi has somewhat of a smug face to it. Jash's avi looks bashful.

Bashful always wins.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Personally, I think leybun's avatar is the cutest!



It's cute but not covered in yawn or wearing a shirt.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashwa's cute, but yeah, Takun's avi is cuter.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby wins my vote. Mostly because he is a highly sophisticated eng-a-land fox.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't decide.

It'll have to be decided by a duel to the death.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

jashyface wins

it's not even a contest


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Kanin said:


> I can't decide.
> 
> It'll have to be decided by a duel to the death.



Jashwa is gonna hang Takun with his yarn.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> jashyface wins
> 
> it's not even a contest


 


Icky said:


> jashyface wins





Icky said:


> *jashyface*


 
Faaaaaaaaaaaaag.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Faaaaaaaaaaaaag.


 
YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS OF US ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS OF US ;_;


 Why would I be jealous of you birdfucker?


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I be jealous of you birdfucker?


 
because jashwa likes me more :v

...don't call me that it's not nice :c


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2011)

I wanna join...


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd vote, but I seem to be having an attack of dry heaves.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> because jashwa likes me more :v
> 
> ...don't call me that it's not nice :c


 I don't care if jash likes you more or not >=[


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 14, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I'd vote, but I seem to be having an attack of dry heaves.


 Eat something. That will get rid of that problem.


----------



## Hir (Mar 14, 2011)

takun :]


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sry jashwa but Takunz avatar iz so mach moar better
U cant win hiz internet winz level of cuteness so i iz choosing Takun teh awesome avatar!!!


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Sry jashwa but Takunz avatar iz so mach moar better
> U cant win hiz internet winz level of cuteness so i iz choosing Takun teh awesome avatar!!!


 
I refuse to believe that you're not a troll.


----------



## Trance (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> I refuse to believe that you're not a troll.


He might be getting _worse_.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 14, 2011)

I voted for Jash, mainly because out of the two options given, his avatar is cuter.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Who has the bigger dick? Show some porn and I'm sure who ever is bigger will win.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2011)

Dude, this isn't even hard.


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

OBVIOUSLY MINE IS THE BEST~ :V

But in all seriousness, I like Takuns. :3c


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> OBVIOUSLY MINE IS THE BEST~ :V
> 
> But in all seriousness, I like Takuns. :3c


 Seriously yours is the cutest!
I know, I know, I have brown on my nose :V


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Dude, this isn't even hard.



 dWhose ick have you been sucking?


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2011)

Jash because I can't stay mad at a cat that's wrapped in yarn. Now, a dog in people clothes, I can stay mad at for a few minutes longer because obviously it's trying to be people. But Takun's sig is more adorable. 

Now Willow, minus the creepy shota boy avatar, is just adorable period. c:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that Xipoid has the most adorable avatar.


----------



## Ames (Mar 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Jash because I can't stay mad at a cat that's wrapped in yarn. Now, a dog in people clothes, I can stay mad at for a few minutes longer because obviously it's trying to be people. But Takun's sig is more adorable.
> 
> Now Willow, minus the creepy shota boy avatar, is just adorable period. c:


 
YOUR AVATAR

FUCKING CHANGE IT ALREADY

WHAT HAVE WE DONE TO DESERVE SUCH PERPETUAL TORMENT


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I think that Xipoid has the most adorable avatar.



I think you have the most _*FANCY *_avatar


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> YOUR AVATAR
> 
> FUCKING CHANGE IT ALREADY
> 
> WHAT HAVE WE DONE TO DESERVE SUCH PERPETUAL TORMENT


 B-but I love it :'c


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Seriously yours is the cutest!
> I know, I know, I have brown on my nose :V


 
Orly?

I DEMAND THAT MINE BE ENTERED INTO THE CONTEST!



:v


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Orly?
> 
> I DEMAND THAT MINE BE ENTERED INTO THE CONTEST!
> 
> ...


 
No, we can't do that.

If we start letting others in then mine will obviously prove superior.


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, we can't do that.
> 
> If we start letting others in then mine will obviously prove superior.



With all due respect, Lies, good sir.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 14, 2011)

Bleh, out of cat avatars I think Tycho's is adorable. :shrug:



JamesB said:


> YOUR AVATAR
> 
> FUCKING CHANGE IT ALREADY
> 
> WHAT HAVE WE DONE TO DESERVE SUCH PERPETUAL TORMENT


Willow's avatar? Kellie Gator's _traumatizes_ me...


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> With all due respect, Lies, good sir.


 
Lies, you say?


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> Lies, you say?



Lies because in your previous one, obviously mine would have flattened yours.. and you were forced to change yours in a futile attempt to beat mine. :3c



:v


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Lies because in your previous one, obviously mine would have flattened yours.. and you were forced to change yours in a futile attempt to beat mine. :3c
> 
> 
> 
> :v


 
But you agree that my current avatar is far superior, yes?


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> But you agree that my current avatar is far superior, yes?



I have to politely disagree, for mine is obviously a better choice.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> But you agree that my current avatar is far superior, yes?


 
Cuter, yes, but less FayV.  Trade-off.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashwa's avatar is teh cutest?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2011)

Whatever happened to having a black spot around an eye on Takun's avs?


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have to politely disagree, for mine is obviously a better choice.


 
Yours looks like you did it in MSpaint. You see mine? That shit's PENCIL.



Tycho said:


> Cuter, yes, but less FayV.  Trade-off.


 
Hmm, true. I'll put Fay's as my FA avatar then.


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yours looks like you did it in MSpaint. You see mine? That shit's PENCIL.



I always use MS paint for my avies- I can get out an idea faster with less hassle.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2011)

Fffffffff I can't decide

Speaking of cute avatars, I should bust out the broomgun :V


----------



## Conker (Mar 14, 2011)

Jash's is drawn better, but it kind of creeps me out.

I think ya both fail :V


----------



## Rouz (Mar 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> But you agree that my current avatar is far superior, yes?



It isn't even a bird, it's a ball with a wings. You are a Snitch now?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought icky's fay avatar was cute!


----------



## Icky (Mar 15, 2011)

Rouz said:


> It isn't even a bird, it's a ball with a wings. You are a Snitch now?


 
The simplicity makes it cute :3


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2011)

Shibas have class, cats are sluts.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

guys JWCwhatever's is the best. The. Best.


----------



## Icky (Mar 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> guys JWCwhatever's is the best. The. Best.


 
I thought you liked Pine's the best?


----------



## Delta (Mar 15, 2011)

Jash your avatar scares me.
Takun your avatar makes me happy.

However, you both lose.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

Icky said:


> I thought you liked Pine's the best?


 his is also awesome
I just love the hands and the way I made them work

Winds, you lose for spelling Lose wrong


----------



## Isen (Mar 15, 2011)

Takun

Team plaid all the way


----------



## Delta (Mar 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> his is also awesome
> I just love the hands and the way I made them work
> 
> Winds, you lose for spelling Lose wrong


Fay, you're a fox. Go put your mouth around something phallic.
Thank you for pointing that out, I always make that mistake


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> Fay, you're a fox. Go put your mouth around something phallic.
> Thank you for pointing that out, I always make that mistake


 My good sir, I have my mouth around a pipe. 

no prob, I do the same thing. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 15, 2011)

Seriously, my avatar kicks all your avatars asses...


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Seriously, my avatar kicks all your avatars asses...


 Nothing can stand againstz me super special FAAAAAbulous avatar, itz simply FABULOUS!!!i luvz it. Itz epiz winz
i meeen look at it, u cantz say itz anything else other dan epicly cute


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 15, 2011)

HNNNNG
I WANT TO LOCK THIS SO BADLY
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2011)

Xaerun's avatar is the best avatar I've seen in this thread. Otters + Alcohol = win.

That and blushing is cute to me...dunno why :3c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 15, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Nothing can stand againstz me super special FAAAAAbulous avatar, itz simply FABULOUS!!!i luvz it. Itz epiz winz
> i meeen look at it, u cantz say itz anything else other dan epicly cute



Thanks but...please write better, learn spelling, please?


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Xaerun's avatar is the best avatar I've seen in this thread. Otters + Alcohol = win.
> 
> That and blushing is cute to me...dunno why :3c


 Alchool+ anything= stupidity x9
( 01000101 01111000 01110000 01100101 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101100 01110101 01101100 01111010 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110001 01110101 01101111 01110100 01100101 [i iz so smartz using dis])

Therefore noez, he haznt haz a good avatar



Tomias_Redford said:


> Thanks but...please write better, learn spelling, please?


 
2 lazy 2 learn spelling, i iz buzy playing childrenz cardgamez


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2011)

Wolfy is probably the best inadvertent troll on FAF.

So mad right now. >:c


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

it's just a troll...


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 15, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Alchool+ anything= stupidity x9
> ( 01000101 01111000 01110000 01100101 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101100 01110101 01101100 01111010 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110001 01110101 01101111 01110100 01100101 [i iz so smartz using dis])
> 
> Therefore noez, he haznt haz a good avatar


Firstly, [citation needed]

And I'm terribly sorry sir, I must have missed where on the bottle it explicitly *says* it's alcoholic?
It is, but that is BESIDE the point
(although, I understand that "Xaerun" is most definitely intoxicating)


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it's just a troll...


 
Well it's working. :c

The drink in Xaerun's avatar looks more like soda pop than alcohol, IMO.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

Well it's a bottle marked Xaerun so it's most probably semen.

It's pink because it's EXTRA GAY


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Well it's a bottle marked Xaerun so it's most probably semen.
> 
> It's pink because it's EXTRA GAY


 +1
Happy now?


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 15, 2011)

Bando said:


> Well it's working. :c
> 
> The drink in Xaerun's avatar looks more like soda pop than alcohol, IMO.


 I often put corks in my Fanta bottles TBH



Dyluck said:


> Well it's a bottle marked Xaerun so it's most probably semen.
> 
> It's pink because it's EXTRA GAY


Zzzziiiip



Wolfy2449 said:


> +1
> Happy now?


 I can neither confirm nor deny that it is semen.
*EDIT* Sigging that is now an infractable offence >:C
jks


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2011)

Bando said:


> Well it's working. :c
> 
> The drink in Xaerun's avatar looks more like soda pop than alcohol, IMO.


 do you not drink all your booze out of soda pop looking bottles? >.>


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> do you not drink all your booze out of soda pop looking bottles? >.>


 But the priiiize!!


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> do you not drink all your booze out of soda pop looking bottles? >.>


Only the ones that are 2 Litres.


----------



## Conker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Foxy Boy has the best avatar on the site anyhow


----------



## Thatch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Well it's a bottle marked Xaerun so it's most probably semen.
> 
> It's pink because it's EXTRA GAY


 
It's pink because of the effect all that sand has on his skin.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 16, 2011)

none of you... mine is the don.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> none of you... mine is the don.


 yeah...no


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yeah...no



So mine isn't cute? :c


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> So mine isn't cute? :c


 Noez, its 2 badly drawn and haz 0 depthz. Onlyz realisticz and FABULOUS avatarz r allowed 2 be cut and awesum

Takun should winzorz becauz he haz epicly cut avatar xD

But the PRIIIIIIZEE!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Noez, its 2 badly drawn and haz 0 depthz. Onlyz realisticz and FABULOUS avatarz r allowed 2 be cut and awesum
> 
> Takun should winzorz becauz he haz epicly cut avatar xD
> 
> But the PRIIIIIIZEE!!


 
can't even tell what the fuck you just said, bro.

Also, at least I drew my own.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You'll probably win.
> 
> Furries _love_ dogs.



I vote for you, I is part feline tho not majorly, so you gets my vote ^w^


----------



## Citrakayah (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't worry Ley, your avatar is adorable, no matter how great the depthz.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Don't worry Ley, your avatar is adorable, no matter how great the depthz.



Thank you for making me laugh like.. so hard x3 sigging because I can. :3c


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> can't even tell what the fuck you just said, bro.
> 
> Also, at least I drew my own.


 
Remember to support me in my campaign: "Typing like a 'tard should be against forum rules"!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Remember to support me in my campaign: "Typing like a 'tard should be against forum rules"!


I cannot press the This button multiple times so *THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS*!

Awesome people get banned for speaking the truth and yet trolls who can't fucking spell get off without so much as a slap on the wrist.

Also, Leybun, your avatar is fucking adorable. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> So mine isn't cute? :c


 yours is cute yes. You just don't have the benefit of being part of my army.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I cannot press the This button multiple times so *THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS*!
> 
> Awesome people get banned for speaking the truth and yet trolls who can't fucking spell get off without so much as a slap on the wrist.
> 
> Also, Leybun, your avatar is fucking adorable. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



Well, strictly speaking, it's pretty difficult for him to troll if people can't *really* understand whatever message he may be trying to communicate.
*shrugs*


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Well, strictly speaking, it's pretty difficult for him to troll if people can't *really* understand whatever message he may be trying to communicate.
> *shrugs*


I hate to say it, but it's utter genius.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't worry Ley, your avatar is fucking cute, fail troll is fail.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Takun is getting owned. 

In your face.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

I was gonna say Jashwa, but then I saw Xaerun's.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm gonna do a free art for whoever wins this XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> So mine isn't cute? :c


 
But yours have always been cute and drawn well, despite being MSPaint. 3: Hell, I thought you drew it in GIMP with just the pencil tool (creates lines that look aliased, as opposed to the thinnest paintbrush setting)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Nevermind Takun I withdraw you can win.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Remember to support me in my campaign: "Typing like a 'tard should be against forum rules"!


YES. 


Fay V said:


> yours is cute yes. You just don't have the benefit of being part of my army.


Your army? ._.


Gibby said:


> But yours have always been cute and drawn well, despite being MSPaint. 3: Hell, I thought you drew it in GIMP with just the pencil tool (creates lines that look aliased, as opposed to the thinnest paintbrush setting)


:3c 
I draw my avies in MSpaint because they change so fast, (like the 451 one where Ley is a firehead), so it's easier to get an idea out with 'em.. but I'll probably do one in pse just for the hell of it.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Takun is getting owned.
> 
> In your face.


 Ze masses also believed dat earth waz a box...
So good Job takun u r teh true internet winzorz hear!!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm gonna do a free art for whoever wins this XD


Well I'm drawing free art for the loser, which looks like it's both of them at this point. 



Leybun said:


> Your army? ._.



I am raising an army of favatards in my spare time.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

My cancer is probably terminal by now.

Goddammit, San Diego.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'm drawing free art for the loser, which looks like it's both of them at this point.
> 
> 
> I am raising an army of favatards in my spare time.


 
Oh. Good luck with that~


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'm drawing free art for the loser, which looks like it's both of them at this point.


 I giggle'd, not going to lie.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'm drawing free art for the loser, which looks like it's both of them at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I am raising an army of favatards in my spare time.



Would that even be an effective army?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I giggle'd, not going to lie.


don't get your hopes up. i never said it would be good art.



Rouz said:


> Would that even be an effective army?


 well I like to think it would have all the combined vitriol and trolling of FaF controlled under my power...so effective to make furries baw. In fact it's already worked. Some have bawed over not having a cool icon.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> well I like to think it would have all the combined vitriol and trolling of FaF controlled under my power...so effective to make furries baw. In fact it's already worked. Some have bawed over not having a cool icon.


 
I don't have a cool icon =C, *oh no its working.*


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> don't get your hopes up. i never said it would be good art.
> 
> 
> well I like to think it would have all the combined vitriol and trolling of FaF controlled under my power...so effective to make furries baw. In fact it's already worked. Some have bawed over not having a cool icon.



Your army got benefits?


:v


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Your army got benefits?
> 
> 
> :v


 just free avatars


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm gonna do a free art for whoever wins this XD


 Jeez way to kill any excitement for the winner.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jeez way to kill any excitement for the winner.



Would explain why Jashwa forfeited.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Would explain why Jashwa forfeited.


 Wow, did you figure that out by yourself or did Mr. Holmes help you?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Wow, did you figure that out by yourself or did Mr. Holmes help you?



Who's Mr.Holmes? Is he a poster?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Who's Mr.Holmes? Is he a poster?


 :| It's Mr. Sherlock Holmes, the first consultation detective. The master of deduction and logic. 
I wish he was a poster here, I would track down where he lives and jump him >.>


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

By jump she means rape. FYI.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> By jump she means rape. FYI.


 Never


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> By jump she means rape. FYI.


 I think that was pretty obvious brah.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Never


 Your eyes say differently, milady.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> By jump she means rape. FYI.


 
Wouldn't he already suspect this happening and have a trap?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> By jump she means rape. FYI.


 
Oh god, another one.

Why do they all go mad for him like that D:


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Your eyes say differently, milady.


 That's just silly. why would I rape him when all the fun is breaking that cold exterior. Besides I am totally more badass than Irene Addler. 
Stop ruining my fantasies of love and adventure with your rape fetish Jash


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That's just silly. why would I rape him when all the fun is breaking that cold exterior. Besides I am totally more badass than Irene Addler.
> Stop ruining my fantasies of love and adventure with your rape fetish Jash



What if he looked like Robert Downy Jr.?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> What if he looked like Robert Downy Jr.?



...... o u o


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> What if he looked like Robert Downy Jr.?


 I am also okay with this. As long as he doesn't do drugs like RDJ. I'll only take a sophisticated man using a 7% solution


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That's just silly. why would I rape him when all the fun is breaking that cold exterior. Besides I am totally more badass than Irene Addler.
> Stop ruining my fantasies of love and adventure with your rape fetish Jash


 


Fay V said:


> I wish he was a poster here, I would track down where he lives and jump him >.>


 
So your romantic fantasies involve tracking down a man and stalking him huh?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So your romantic fantasies involve tracking down a man and stalking him huh?


 Not stalking...okay maybe some stalking because who wouldn't want to see how long they could stalk Sherlock Holmes. But no, mostly there wouldn't be much tracking down, the idea was simply if he were a poster here, he would exist. Therefore I need to be wherever he is.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So your romantic fantasies involve tracking down a man and stalking him huh?


 Everyone's gotta have their personality flaws.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not stalking...okay maybe some stalking because who wouldn't want to see how long they could stalk Sherlock Holmes. But no, mostly there wouldn't be much tracking down, the idea was simply if he were a poster here, he would exist. Therefore I need to be wherever he is.



What type of furry would Sherlock Holmes be? That is question to ponder. With your stalking skills I'm sure you could find out.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> What type of furry would Sherlock Holmes be? That is question to ponder. With your stalking skills I'm sure you could find out.


 That has nothing to do with stalking. That has to do with speculation. 

Stop being off topic. 

This thread is about my avatar and its impending rape and Takun's and its inability to type because it's wearing a shirt.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> What type of furry would Sherlock Holmes be? That is question to ponder. With your stalking skills I'm sure you could find out.


 That has nothing to do with stalking...


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That has nothing to do with stalking. That has to do with speculation.
> 
> Stop being off topic.
> 
> This thread is about my avatar and its impending rape and Takun's and its inability to type because it's wearing a shirt.


 
What about your inability to type because of string related difficulties?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That has nothing to do with stalking. That has to do with speculation.
> 
> Stop being off topic.
> 
> This thread is about my avatar and its impending rape and Takun's and its inability to type because it's wearing a shirt.



If you stalk you don't have to speculate?

Plus you quite, so Takun won. I hope he strangles your avatar with the loose sleeves.


Fay V said:


> That has nothing to do with stalking...



If you stalk you find out? I'm a bad stalker so I don't know how it works.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> What about your inability to type because of string related difficulties?


 I CAN TYPE FINE OKAJYUBG

sorry, some string fel.l on the keyboard and i had to attack iga


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not stalking...okay maybe some stalking because who wouldn't want to see how long they could stalk Sherlock Holmes.


 At least you're honest with yourself. :V


Jashwa said:


> Everyone's gotta have their personality flaws.


 Good point. Some people's flaws are just stranger than others.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I CAN TYPE FINE OKAJYUBG
> 
> sorry, some string fel.l on the keyboard and i had to attack iga



Oh, I thought it was because your keyboard was sticky because you were staring at Takun's avatar.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you're honest with yourself. :V
> 
> Good point. Some people's flaws are just stranger than others.


I suppose it's a good thing I only stalk fictional characters


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I suppose it's a good thing I only stalk fictional characters



Do you prefer dark green with black accents or black and red accents?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I suppose it's a good thing I only stalk fictional characters


 Or on the other side of the coin, it's a good thing Holmes is a fictional character or you might have a restraining order put against you. :V


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa. Being tangled in red string is cute, but the wolf-ish character tangled in the string is cuter.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> why would I rape him when all the fun is breaking that cold exterior.


 
Why do I feel that "breaking the cold exterior" WOULD include rape at some point? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Why do I feel that "breaking the cold exterior" WOULD include rape at some point? :V


 Because FaF is a terrible place, that is apparently filled with hate, trolls, and rape.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> FAF



That's all you needed?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Because FaF is a terrible place, that is apparently filled with hate, trolls, and rape.


 
Not rape. If it was filled with rape, many users would have got laid by now.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2011)

Voted for Takun.  He's in a motherfucking shirt.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You'll probably win.
> 
> Furries _love_ dogs.


 
nu jash. I'm actually more of a cat person :>

I just have a soft spot for shiba inu's (and corgi's obviously)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Because FaF is a terrible place, that is apparently filled with hate, trolls, and rape.


 Sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## Bir (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 16, 2011)

Milo said:


> I just have a soft spot for shiba inu's (and corgi's obviously)


 
The rest of the internet (including the various *chans) are with you on that one.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

You're all wrong, _my_ avatar is the fucking cutest. >:[
Yeah right.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're all wrong, _my_ avatar is the fucking cutest. >:[
> Yeah right.



YES.


----------



## Takun (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're all wrong, _my_ avatar is the fucking cutest. >:[
> Yeah right.


 

Is your avatar in the buttsex position?  Wut.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Takun said:


> Is your avatar in the buttsex position?  Wut.


She's hugging a heart-shaped pillow. :C I'm not a great artist, I know.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

Takun said:


> Is your avatar in the buttsex position?  Wut.


 
wh-.... well now


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2011)

Will always think dogs are cuter than cats, regardless of the scenario.  Cannot help myself.  >>


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Neither of you.
>:V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys seriously are smoking crack if you don't think this is cute. KITTIES FOREVER


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You guys seriously are smoking crack if you don't think this is cute. KITTIES FOREVER


 
in that case, you'd ALSO have to apply thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CavI2cXqXtE&feature=related


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You guys seriously are smoking crack if you don't think this is cute. KITTIES FOREVER


 
That's not cute, that's annoying as shit. Try fostering kittens; I've had at least 1 kitten under 8 weeks old in my apartment for a year now. You'll start to hate them too.

Annoying little squeaker fuzzball fuckfaces need to get the fuck out from under my feet and stop chewing on my face at 2 am.  >:[


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Nylak said:


> That's not cute, that's annoying as shit. Try fostering kittens; I've had at least 1 kitten under 8 weeks old in my apartment for a year now. You'll start to hate them too.
> 
> Annoying little squeaker fuzzball fuckfaces need to get the fuck out from under my feet and stop chewing on my face at 2 am. >:[



Jesus christ I can't get that annoying sqUEAK OUT OF MY FICKIN' HEAD.

I can't THIS that post enough.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

...cat's aren't all that bad :c


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're all wrong, _my_ avatar is the fucking cutest. >:[
> Yeah right.


 
Aaa you're right D:


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

this makes me wonder what would happen if I went balls to the wall and came up to the most adorable avatar possible for Fay


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> She's hugging a heart-shaped pillow. :C I'm not a great artist, I know.


 The art is fine. It's just the position is kind of.... yeah. :V

Seriously though it's fine. Nice work.



Fay V said:


> this makes me wonder what would happen if I went  balls to the wall and came up to the most adorable avatar possible for  Fay


 
Doooooooooo it.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

DO IT, FAY. DO IT.



Heckler & Koch said:


> The art is fine. It's just the position is kind of.... yeah. :V
> 
> Seriously though it's fine. Nice work.


Thanks. I kind of did that pose on purpose. :I Because I'm dumb like that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz, no offense but it looks like your avatar's trying to lick its knee. xD


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gaz, no offense but it looks like your avatar's trying to lick its knee. xD


YOU SEE THAT TOO? Holy shit, I was looking at it a moment ago and laughed.


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE IT AND SEE NO FAULTS OR AWKWARD POSITIONS IN IT


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Thanks. I kind of did that pose on purpose. :I Because I'm dumb like that.


 So I guess you're saying that you want it up the butt then?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Doooooooooo it.


 I don't wanna have to pay for all the diabetes treatments


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I guess you're saying that you want it up the butt then?


Oh murr. :V You know how I like it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't wanna have to pay for all the diabetes treatments


 Then I'll pay for it. Do it. :V



Gaz said:


> Oh murr. :V You know how I like it.


 
Something tells me your murrsona should be a fox then. :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something tells me your murrsona should be a fox then. :V


I already have a slutty fox character. :V Remember him? Ozzy?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahem gentlemen. I believe I would win were I in this poll.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I already have a slutty fox character. :V Remember him? Ozzy?


 ...Ozzy Osbourne is a slutty fox furry?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ...Ozzy Osbourne is a slutty fox furry?


I fucking lol'd. Remember that lineart Fay made of the fox? I colored it. Kept the character.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I fucking lol'd. Remember that lineart Fay made of the fox? I colored it. Kept the character.


 Oh yeah that. I keep thinking I should do a goofy and really bad coloring of it in MS paint, but I think it'll turn out just plain awful instead of so bad it's funny.


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Ahem gentlemen. I believe I would win were I in this poll.


 
Eh. :l


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2011)

I vote for Gaz.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't wanna have to pay for all the diabetes treatments


 
It's natural selection, Fay. Do it.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Ahem gentlemen. I believe I would win were I in this poll.


 He actually haz a nice avatar, dat its also cutez, but i still believez dat takun haz da best avatar!
Gaz avatarz IMHO suckz, itz slutty and whory and not cutz at all...


----------



## Monster. (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Gaz avatarz IMHO suckz, itz slutty and whory and not cutz at all...


Trolls are so cute <3


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Trolls are so cute <3


 Noez, troolz are UGLY!!! reallyz wow trollz for example look like ugly monsterz... I dont know how ppl even play dem as deir character...
And noez i meant it! I dont likez it, but i like some other avatarz. Not everyone dat says u r not fabulous iz a troll
U r not FABULOUS OR CIUT


----------



## Monster. (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Noez, troolz are UGLY!!! reallyz wow trollz for example look like ugly monsterz... I dont know how ppl even play dem as deir character...
> And noez i meant it! I dont likez it, but i like some other avatarz. Not everyone dat says u r not fabulous iz a troll
> U r not FABULOUS OR CIUT


Try harder, sweetheart. :3c

For the record, I was fucking with you. Take your own advice, ja?


----------



## Hir (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Noez, troolz are UGLY!!! reallyz wow trollz for example look like ugly monsterz... I dont know how ppl even play dem as deir character...
> And noez i meant it! I dont likez it, but i like some other avatarz. Not everyone dat says u r not fabulous iz a troll
> U r not FABULOUS OR CIUT



you're simply unbelievable

also anyone who voted jashwa has bad taste

i mean come on, dog in a shirt

_dog in a shirt_


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you're simply unbelievable
> *
> also anyone who voted jashwa has bad taste*
> 
> ...


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


>


 
;~;


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2011)

minias6 said:


> and even womeni have had problems with...i'm serious,they have have  always returned the favor with a smile or wanted to be near me even  more,


 get out of the forums you stupid bot


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Noez, troolz are UGLY!!! reallyz wow trollz for example look like ugly monsterz... I dont know how ppl even play dem as deir character...
> And noez i meant it! I dont likez it, but i like some other avatarz. Not everyone dat says u r not fabulous iz a troll
> U r not FABULOUS OR CIUT


 Nope, still not getting it.
It just sounds like "Adurpdurp, adurpadurpadurrrrrp"
=/


----------



## Hir (Mar 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


>



dog in a shirt >:[


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> dog in a shirt >:[


 pplz r just ridiculous... All takun supporters r clearly superior to jashwa fanboyz


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> pplz r just ridiculous... All takun supporters r clearly superior to jashwa fanboyz



Stop posting, your posts give me a frickin headache Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Stop posting, your posts give me a frickin headache Â¬.Â¬


 Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


 Use images...Dey r moar effective for teh masses
Hear u go "http://marketmynovel.com/images/Dont-Feed-the-Trolls.png"


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

If you have a problem with a user, might I remind you that there is an Ignore List feature in the user control panel.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> If you have a problem with a user, might I remind you that there is an Ignore List feature in the user control panel.


 
I think FAF has spoken. This guy either needs to mature ten years or leave.


----------



## Trance (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> pplz r just ridiculous... All takun supporters r clearly superior to jashwa fanboyz


 
Oh, please...  Jashwa _fanboys_?

No offense if you're reading this Jash, but even with nearly 20,000 posts, he's just another user.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Trance said:


> Oh, please...  Jashwa _fanboys_?
> 
> No offense if you're reading this Jash, but even with nearly 20,000 posts, he's just another user.


 You've obviously not seen zontar's rant. 

People apparently worship me like some sort of deity according to that kid.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You've obviously not seen zontar's rant.
> 
> People apparently worship me like some sort of deity according to that kid.


 The cult of Jashwa is the best religion.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You've obviously not seen zontar's rant.
> 
> People apparently worship me like some sort of deity according to that kid.


 
And we hate Snack.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 17, 2011)

Trance said:


> Oh, please...  Jashwa _fanboys_?
> 
> No offense if you're reading this Jash, but even with nearly 20,000 posts, he's just another user.


 Everyonez who voted Jashwa is her fanboy becauz ITS OBVIOUZ that takun haz a far better and superior avatar dat winz teh interwebz


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Everyonez who voted Jashwa is *her* fanboy becauz ITS OBVIOUZ that takun haz a far better and superior avatar dat winz teh interwebz


 
Hahaha.

Jash, you girly faggot :V


----------



## Trance (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Everyonez who voted Jashwa is her fanboy becauz ITS OBVIOUZ that takun haz a far better and superior avatar dat winz teh interwebz


 
Ew, you replied to me.  Remind me why no one's banned you yet.




Thatch said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Jash, you girly faggot :V


 
Ha, I didn't see that.  X]


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Jash, you girly faggot :V


 :3c


Trance said:


> Ew, you replied to me.  Remind me why no one's banned you yet.


 Because there's no way to prove it's a troll.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> :3c
> 
> Because there's no way to prove it's a troll.


 
I came to accept that and don't care anymore. It makes me a happier person :V

BTW, I think Takun's avi is more adorable, but I voted for yours because I actually saw Fay draw it. I'm petty like that :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

Screw the both of you, I say I have the cutest Avatar :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Screw the both of you, I say I have the cutest Avatar :V


 I disagree sir. I miss your cool hat. =[


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Screw the both of you, I say I have the cutest Avatar :V


 overly thin, huge headzorz, huge eyezorz, complete out of proportions
Face nowhere near cute as Takun
Face 2 similar to human with facepaint and added accessories

Disclaimorz:I mean itz, i dont troll!
I liked teh avatars of: TAKUN!!, trance, lemoncholic, heckler, mine of course, ickys old avatar, fay, nylak, zeke,scotty1700. Those are from the last 3 pages... Even jashwa is good compared to ppl who tink and said dat deir bad abatar iz good...


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Fucking yes.


----------

